# Puppy with coat Discoloration



## Aemeyer1103 (Dec 2, 2021)

We have a 17 week old female puppy.
noticing a lot of lighter coloring blonde/white in her coat. I know the shoulder area can be common but we see it throughout her coat and a bit around her eyes and salt and pepperish tail.

Does anyone have advice/ knowledge on if this is common / something that may be causing it?




  








1CB27E07-3B5D-4C45-B032-66E9C1AA495F.jpeg




__
Aemeyer1103


__
Dec 2, 2021












  








3083FAFC-5795-4858-B9A4-B1A6FA981C27.jpeg




__
Aemeyer1103


__
Dec 2, 2021












  








608F3856-FB86-42EF-97F1-301DB85CE763.jpeg




__
Aemeyer1103


__
Dec 2, 2021












  








19F45B49-EE30-4DAC-9A1F-006B9F2731A2.jpeg




__
Aemeyer1103


__
Dec 2, 2021











  








97405C67-C497-4AB1-B3FA-378E5F45FAAF.jpeg




__
Aemeyer1103


__
Dec 2, 2021












  








9DEC43A2-218B-40E7-AA24-989CB26DAF34.jpeg




__
Aemeyer1103


__
Dec 2, 2021


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hard to tell from the pictures, but is her hair getting thin around the eyes?
She may just be losing some of her puppy coat, and her more adult coat coming in.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She looks fine. As Texas Red pointed out, she's losing her puppy coat and getting in her adult coat.
All of her hairs will not be exactly the same color. There will be textures and highlights, and the sun will bleach some of them.
When I first started out with Vizslas, their coat coloration was described as the Hungarian word "Sarga", or the color of wheat bread crust.
Whether or not "Sarga" is actually correct, I can't really say. My Hungarian language skill is limited to "Goulash", and I probably do not pronounce that correctly.

No worries. She's beautiful!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

you can take a rubber comb (my favorites are the ones which look like gloves) and go thru her body once a day gently. it helps removing the puppy coat and also improves acceptance towards handling. and yes, she is gorgeous.

@gunnr yes, actually `zsemlesárga` is the technical term the Hungarian Vizsla Club uses, which is actually yellow as the dinner roll if i translate it. In the US the bit darker, more like rusty brown is acceptable as well.


----------



## Sumtoc (Sep 20, 2021)

Our 23 week old Katy started getting these light patches (wheat bread crust is very accurate actually), at about 12 weeks. Started on her neck then spread down her back and shoulders, now patches pretty much everywhere. It's getting a bit cold here in NW FL and we can see the thickness of her coat changing, along with the color. We'll see if it goes darker later in the Spring when she sheds her winter coat.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven’t thought of them as being a solid color in years. Just different shade variations of a color, to make up the complete coat.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Gabica said:


> actually `zsemlesárga` is the technical term the Hungarian Vizsla Club uses, which is actually yellow as the dinner roll if i translate it


Now I'm going to say "dinner roll color" anytime someone asks me what color my dog is.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Dan_A said:


> Now I'm going to say "dinner roll color" anytime someone asks me what color my dog is.



Would that be a white, wheat, or whole grained, dinner roll?
Sorry, I had to do that. 😆


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

@Dan_A Lol i think the best way to show off in front of your friends is to learn the Hungarian pronunciation

@gunnr Traditionally in Hungary all dinner rolls used to be white.


----------

